# Phrag. Nicholle Tower



## shariea (Dec 3, 2020)

I got this from Ebay in March 2019 as "blooming size". Seller didn't list any parents, so it is what it is. This is the 1st flower ever, started opening yesterday morning. You will have to forgive my photograph--the flower is ever so droopy! Also forgive the paint and stain on my hand--it was an extremely tough night at work. 
l


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2020)

Yay besseae v. dalessandroi hybrids! It is not open all the way yet. Can you post a photo of the plant too? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## abax (Dec 3, 2020)

I'm anticiipating loving this Phrag. when it's fully open. So far the color is
amazing.


----------



## shariea (Dec 9, 2020)

Here are the newest pics. I did the best I could with my sad old camera


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 10, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## southernbelle (Dec 11, 2020)

Mine has not bloomed yet, hoping soon.


----------



## shariea (Dec 18, 2020)

This picture captures the color more accurately.


----------



## abax (Dec 18, 2020)

I really like this photo. Much better color and the graceful shape of the petals is very
nice.


----------

